
Thinking of relocating? These are the best countries chosen by expats - 9868john
https://www.travelgig.co/2017/02/24/thinking-of-moving-abroad-here-are-the-best-countries-as-chosen-by-expats/
======
anovikov
I really don't understand how Malta came so much further (2nd place) to Cyprus
(35th)! They are more or less same thing. Same climate, same language
situation, both in EU, similar immigration and tax systems. Except Cyprus is
bigger geographically and in population so is more diverse and there are more
things to do, on the other hand, it is further away from most places you want
to fly, 3-4 hour flights are norm which would be 2-3 hour from Malta. Malta is
in Schengen, which is a strong plus though - is this just that?

~~~
9868john
That does seem strange that there's such a difference between the two! It'll
be a combination of many factors, Schengen would be a big one, which probably
makes for a better expat community.

~~~
anovikov
Schengen makes a difference (for an island nation, that is, which you can
enter or exit by plane only anyway) only for non-EU citizens. EU citizens are
free to move anyway, Schengen or not.

